# Plz Pray for Gucci :(



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I am so devastated atm I just can't stop crying 
yesterday I heard Gucci running towards me SCREAMING in pain out of nowhere!
He was holding his tail between his legs and when I tried to pet him he screamed when I touch his leg.
I got in a cab straight away and went to the emergency vets and after waiting for 40 min to be seen, Gucci had calmed down a bit.
When the vet examined him he was being really good and didn't scream (though he did shiver, don't know whether it was pain or because he was scared).
The vet said he can't find anything wrong and that he either has had a luxulating patella that has moved back into place now or he has back problems.
He gave me some Meloxicam (anti inflammatory) for the pain.
As I mentioned, he had calmed down yesterday and seemed fine again.
This morning he started screaming again and I tried to find out what it is, and it is definitely his lower back that also shoots pain to his leg.
He is shivering from pain despite the medicine and he is sleeping atm
I just feel so helpless and miserable.
The vet said try the meds for 3 days before going back 
Please pray for him that it isn't something too serious 
I have been searching online and all the stories I hear are scaring me to death! (If its something like IVDD he needs surgery or he may even be paralyzed!)
He is my little baby boy and I don't want him to suffer and I can't bear seeing him like this 

If any one has any info or advice it is much appreciated


----------



## Strangedogs (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll pray for him - as a Christian I believe in the power of prayer. Poor little thing - I'm so sorry.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry i do hope he'll be ok "HUGS"


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

thats horrible.its bad enuf when somethings wrong w/u but when its a child or pet u love like a child its 100 times worse.the only thing i can do is pray


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Poor thing  he will be in my thoughts xx


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd get an xray to find out what's wrong with his back? Has he been playing hard, climbing steps, running around a lot more than usual? We rented a houseboat one weekend that had an upper deck and my chi kept following me up and down the stairs to the upper deck all weekend. When we got home, every time I touched her back, she screamed. She was really sore from all the exercise. She was better in 2 days.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Poor little sweetheart and poor little you with worry! I'll be praying for you both.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd keep him penned or kenneled for the weekend. Let him rest. If it is his knee it can 'go out' and this really scares them. Most dogs can extend the leg, and this gets it 'back in' so to speak. If the subluxation is really bad, then the knee is permantly out of the track. Here's hoping some rest will help Gucci. Sue


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am praying too!!! I too am Christian believe in power of prayer.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Poor Gucci, hope its not gonna be something too bag. 
If you think its something with his back, then pls go to a specialist. Some normal vets give sometimes wrong or only partially correct diagnoses, but often don't refer on their own to a specialist. But I am sure a specialist could help Gucci a lot better. Or at least get a second opinion by a specialist.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

ahhh no you must be so scared!!!! 
i will be praying for gucci and you.
hope its nothing to bad xxxx


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor Gucci.. we are another Christian household with complete faith in the power of healing prayers which are now being lifted up for your baby. Please keep us updated on how the little guy is getting along. Blessings, Deb


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope it isn't anything to serious. I'll be praying for him to feel better quick.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Poppy & I will be thinking of you and of Gucci. Please let us know when you have some news 
Xx


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Poor Gucci. Definitely keep him as quiet as possible. This is especially important if it is a back problem.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with the others. Keep him crated and quiet for now until you know what you are dealing with. I'm surprised they didn't get him on steroids, or even a steroid shot, for the inflammation and to help with pain control. If he's not markedly improved by tomorrow, I'd be looking for a specialist in orthopedics. Find out what you are dealing with. Please keep us posted!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear this  I agree go in for a second opinion at a specialist, just to be sure! *hugs*


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Sending healing prayers for Gucci and calming prayers for you. Hoping Gucci feels better very soon. Puppy pats from Quigley.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Poor Gucci. You'll be in our thoughts.. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Poor little Gucci. I hope there's nothing serious with him and that he will be ok.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thinking of you both!! PLEASE please please keep us updated. I'll be checking back often to see what's going on! I hope it's nothing serious!!


----------



## CospenChi (Oct 18, 2011)

*Some Advice for poor little Gucci x*

Awww! I hope Gucci gets better! I know how you feel... My Chi Cosmo had a similar injury. It's actually very common, and if you get the correct treatment, you shouldn't have anything to worry about. 
Cosmo was having problems with his back, and he wasn't walking or playing, he was in his bed very often, so straight away we took him to the vet. Cosmo was also yelping. 
He has been limping a little for a long time, I think before these new problems started, but his limping doesn't cause him pain. It's just his patella, all Chihuahuas, or at least most, have this. 
This can cause back problems, as it seemed to with him. But after the right medication and extra TLC, he is now back to normal! 
If Gucci shows signs of pain like that again, just give him the medicine your vet has prescribed, and remember to follow their guidelines. This may not be the same as what Cosmo has, but whatever it is,I hope Gucci is ok, and gets better. 
He may still be a little tender, but he should be ok. 
Lots of love Aurora and Cospen xxxx [/COLOR]


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

_ss_hi looking for update on little gucci hope all is well by now


----------

